
Can your tests survive the coming mutant apocalypse? - hibobbo
http://www.bobbylough.com/2015/06/can-your-tests-survive-coming-mutant.html
======
mindyandmork
Does this really work? It seems like a lot of work.

------
bobbotheclowno
Wow... why aren't we doing this!?!

